# Nissan Primera -Wiring new stereo >HELP!



## markb (Apr 16, 2004)

Hello,

I have just bought a 1991 nissan primera and want to replace the stereo thats already in. 
I have looked at the wires and they give me no indication what each one is. 
The wires are in 2 blocks. 1 block with 8 wires attached, and 1 with just 4.

I really need to know what each wire is. can anybody help?


Much apreciated.

Mark

PS. I don't have the money to buy wiring harness. i would prefer to know which color is which wire.Thanks.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

the block with 8 wires is your speakers
the 4 wire block is PROBABLY as follows: 
black-ground
yellow/orange-12v power (from battery)
blue-power antenna (good for remote turn-on's on amps)
and ... i dunno what the fourth is.
get a voltage meter and test (with battery connected) which of those wires have juice goin to them when the ignition is turned on AND off (only the main power line will have power when the ignition is off)
as far as the 8wire block... PM me about it...theres an easy way to tell which speakers go with which wires, but its too long to type out again here..you can also search other threads ive posted in...i kno i explained it somewhere in this audio forum...just dont remember where


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

My guess for the block with the 4 wires are

Black- Ground
Red/Yellow/Orange- 12v from battery
Blue- Remote turn on
Any other color- Antenna


----------

